# Knoppix bootet nicht



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir gestern Knoppix 3.2 runtergeladen und auf CD gebrannt, damit ich ein zweites System für mein Notebook (Acer Aspire 1403LC) habe.
Beim Booten von der CD lass ich den Bootprompt einfach leer, boote also die Standardkonfiguration. Danach bekomm ich das gewohnte Tux-Logo am oberen Bildschirmrand und darunter die folgende Meldung:

```
Probing SCSI... aic7xxx.o
```
Und danach geht der Bootvorgang nicht mehr weiter. Weiss jemand, woran das evtl. liegen könnte?

PS: Die CD ist in Ordnung, auf anderen Rechnern läuft das System ganz normal.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruss, Dario.


----------



## RicRom (6. Juli 2003)

Hi Lirion,
Du hast mir ja letztens auch geholfen deswegen versuch ichs nun auch mal.
Guck doch mal hier hab das Forum letztens mal entdeckt, weiss nicht obs bekannt ist.
Vielleicht hat da ja einer ein ähnliches Problem oder Erfahrung damit.

http://www.linuxtag.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl  

Vielleicht hilft es ja irgendwie.

Viel Glück,

Rick


----------



## t0ny (9. September 2003)

*Frage*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal Knoppix runtergeladen und auf CD gebrannt. 
1. Er bootet nicht. ... failed ....
2. Ich kann keine Bootdiskette erstellen (Wenn ich das Programm mkfloppy.bat starte, zeigt er bei mir einen Fehler an {im Dos-Fenster}).
3. Ich konnte nirgendswo Hilfe finden --> letzte Instanz: Tutorials.de  .

Eigentlich kann mein PC von CD aus booten. Die Diskette ist auch formatiert und der 'Tip'-Rohling zickt manchmal ein bisschen rum (dauert ewig, bis das CD-Laufwerk ihn 'annimmt'   ). Aber sonst wüsste ich keine weiteren Probleme.

Wer hatte ähnliche Probleme? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

*Re: Frage*



> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> *Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal Knoppix runtergeladen und auf CD gebrannt.
> 1. Er bootet nicht. ... failed ....
> 2. Ich kann keine Bootdiskette erstellen (Wenn ich das Programm mkfloppy.bat starte, zeigt er bei mir einen Fehler an {im Dos-Fenster}).
> ...



Bitte schreib mal genau die Fehlermeldung bei 
1)

Knoppix ist eine Tolle sache weil es alles von automatisch erkennt und gleich einrichtet.
Jedoch ist knoppix so gut das es bei 95% auf anhieb läuft. Diese 5% gibt es einfach, bei denen die Hardware nicht so einfach erkannt wird und es deshalb zu Bootschwierigkeiten kommen kann.


----------



## t0ny (10. September 2003)

Also:
Heute dachte ich, nachdem ich nochmals die CD eingelegt hatte, dass es funktioniert, da der Knoppix-Bildschirm angezeigt wurde, aber dann kam wieder folgendes (wie schon letztens beschrieben, nur halt jetzt detaillierter) :

```
boot: {da habe ich einfach ENTER gedrückt}
Loading vmlinuz
Boot failed: please change disks and press a key to continue {nochmals probert, selber Fehler}
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Februar 2004)

Das mit Knoppix hab ich inzwischen hinbekommen. Scheint ein allgemeines Problem bei der Aspire 1400-Reihe von Acer zu sein, das sich umgehen lässt, wenn man beim Booten die Option "knoppix noscsi" wählt.
Dann funktioniert es wunderbar.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt auf der gleichen Hardware das gleiche Problem mit Gnoppix. Mitten im Bootvorgang bleibt es einfach stehen... Ich hab's auch hier schon mit der noscsi-Option versucht, was mich aber leider nicht viel weiter bringt. Dadurch seh ich zwar etwas mehr Ausgabe beim Booten, aber trotzdem hängt es nach wie vor. 

Hat das schonmal irgendjemand mit einem Acer Aspire 1400 (oder noch besser 1403) zum Laufen bekommen oder weiss eine Lösung dafür?
Bitte, bitte, helft mir - ich kann KDE nicht ausstehen. 

PS: Ich weiss, dass der Thread schon alt ist.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Februar 2004)

> Bitte, bitte, helft mir - ich kann KDE nicht ausstehen.


Zwingt dich ja keiner dazu, dann nimm hald was anderes.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Februar 2004)

> Zwingt dich ja keiner dazu, dann nimm hald was anderes.


Hab ich ja eigentlich auch. 
Ich würde nur trotzdem gerne eine funktionierende Live-CD mit Gnome anstelle von KDE haben, und das ist Gnoppix ja im Grunde.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (21. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ist bei der Knoppix 3.4 CD ( die in der aktuellen c't erhältlich ist ) 
KDE und Gnome dabei. Man muss nur vor dem booten aussuchen, was man haben möchte.


----------



## JohannesR (21. Februar 2004)

Hast du schonmal den Bootparameter max_scsi_luns=0 versucht? Ist ein schuss ins blaue, aber das könnte klappen!


----------

